# Storage life for smoked fish



## grillsmoker (Oct 21, 2013)

I am doing some smoked salmon, a lake trout and a pompano I caught in Florida last winter (last one is an experiment!). If I vacuum seal, how long can I keep in the refrigerator? I thought I would cold smoke for about 3 hours and then raise temp. to 145 over a couple of hours to finish. They will brine overnight in a liquid brine. Any thoughts/comments? Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2013)

grills, afternoon and welcome to the forum....   May I suggest you read the following link about food safety hazards associated with smoking and packaging fish....   Take some notes on points, that may need clarifying....   We will gladly discuss any small issues you may have....   I have read and re read this stuff about a dozen times and still have to reference the literature to keep crap straight as to not poison myself and my family...

I know, folks have been smoking fish for years and never followed any of these guidelines.... and never knowingly poisoned anyone...  

Well, tomorrow could very well be the day, the whole family gets ill or worse from improper handling, curing, packaging, storing etc.......

Dave

http://seafood.ucdavis.edu/haccp/compendium/chapt07.htm


----------



## grillsmoker (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave-very informative and I can see why you read it a number of times! I have my fish on now and will make sure I get it to 145 degrees before removing.

Grillsmoker


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad you found it helpful....  Contrary to some beliefs, fish can give you some form of botulism...  and it's just as deadly as the vegetables grown in dirt...    Dave


----------

